# Descarga de un capacitor.



## Dr Caos (Oct 21, 2007)

Saludos a todos electrónicos.
La duda es simple, entiendo que los capacitores tienen una tao (producto de la capacitancia por la resistencia colocada al capacitor)

Pero me encantaría saber como logran que un capacitor se descargue de golpe (así como en el flash de una cámara. la batería carga el capacitor en un determinado tiempo pero el capacitor se descarga de golpe generando el flash)

Otro asunto: Por lo general las cámaras usan dos pilas AA lo que quiere decir que entran al capacitor máximo 3V. El Flash seguramente usa más de 3V ¿Cómo es que se amplifica el voltaje?

Saludos.


----------



## Rojas (Oct 21, 2007)

El tiempo de carga y descarga de un capacitor es 5*R*C aproximado
Si lo quieres descargar de golpe solo haz un pequeño corto al capacitor.
                   R          C
     Vi ------\/\/\/-----| |---- Vo
                           |
                           /
                           |
         -------------------------
Algo asi. Espero te sirva

Para aumentar el voltaje se utilizan bobinas
no creo k lo utilizen las camaras


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 22, 2007)

si te fijas bien las cámaras posee un pequeño transformador mas una parte en donde se canaliza esa inversión de voltaje. Este step-up puede alcanzar los 300 voltios en unos cuantos miliseguntos. si le quitas el condensador la salida es continua.


----------



## Dr Caos (Oct 22, 2007)

Bien bien bien.
Entiendo.
Pero, si tiene un transformador entonces necesita que el voltaje con el que opera sea alterno. Entonces, necesita un integrado para convertir el voltaje a alterno una vez que sale del capacitor.

¿Es esto correcto?

Claro que me sirvió lo del corto.


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 22, 2007)

Las camaras tiene un pequeno convertidor step-up que eleva la tension de 3VCC a 350VCC donde esta es acumulada en un capacitor, esto lo hace por intermedio de un pequenisimo transformador el cual auto-oscila por saturacion del nucleo generando unos picos de de corriente de AC en el secundario del transformador y estos son rectificados a 350VCC, este voltaje alimenta la lampara del flash.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

Juan Romero Alvarado dijo:
			
		

> Las camaras tiene un pequeno convertidor step-up que eleva la tension de 3VCC a 350VCC donde esta es acumulada en un capacitor, esto lo hace por intermedio de un pequenisimo transformador el cual auto-oscila por saturacion del nucleo generando unos picos de de corriente de AC en el secundario del transformador y estos son rectificados a 350VCC, este voltaje alimenta la lampara del flash.


Excelente explicacion. 8)  Pensaba escribirlo asi pero pensaba que podia confundir a Dr Caos.
Bueno. el condensador de la camara puede ser removido para obtener una tension fija. pero OJO cuidado con el correntazo que te pueda dar ese circuito. si intentas abrir una trata de descargarla y no ponerle baterias   
Saludos


----------



## Dr Caos (Oct 23, 2007)

¿Confundirme?
Bien. prefiero que me expliquen las cosas tal y como son. Así me dan oportunidad de investigarlas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dr Caos dijo:
			
		

> ¿Confundirme?
> Bien. prefiero que me expliquen las cosas tal y como son. Así me dan oportunidad de investigarlas.


Si te molestaste disculpame.


----------



## Dr Caos (Oct 23, 2007)

Jajaja.
Relax, mejor nos dedicamos a armar cosas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 24, 2007)




----------

